# Home Made BBQ CHips



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 11, 2007)

I was bored so I just made some home made BBQ Chips.

Really easy.

2 small white potatoes

cut very thin (like chips)

fried em in my wok. took em out and put them on papertowels to dry.

mixed onion salt, garlic salt, cajun seasoning (seasoned salt), generous amounts of paprika, a bit of sugar and some dried parsely. 
Used a small spoon to sprinkle ontop,shook up in a bag.

Came out great.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 11, 2007)

When you're BBQng pork you might try putting those raw thinly sliced potatoes in a drip pan.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow!!!
I think, I will try making those.

Mel


----------

